# I WILL DRAW ANY SLASH PAIRING YOU TELL ME TO



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

SERIOUSLY
BUT
IF YOU SEE THAT I HAVE LIKE A MILLION REQUESTS PENDING PLEASE ASK LATER OR I MIGHT LOSE MY GROOVE ))):
I'M ALSO DOING THIS ON DEVIANTART
SO I MIGHT GET LOTS OF REQUESTS LIKE REALLY QUICKLY
BE PATIENT
OKAY

GOOD
ALSO I WOULD MAKE IT PORNY BUT I CAN'T POST PORN EITHER HERE OR ON DEVIANTART SO ):

LIST:

Gary/Jmmy (Bully) DONE!
Solid Snake/Xaldin (Metal Gear Solid/Kingdom Hearts) DONE!
Sergei Dragunov/Young Revolver Ocelot (Tekken/Metal Gear Solid) DONE!
Warden/Jared (Superjail) DONE!
Vladimir Putin/Anderson Cooper (Politics/CNN) DONE!
Vladimir Putin/Anderson Cooper/Rahm Emanuel (Politics/CNN/Politics) DONE!
Andrew Ryan/Ayn Rand (Bioshock/Reality) NOT SLASH!
Barack Obama/Adolf Hitler (Politics) DONE!
Florian Schneider/Ralf Hutter (Kraftwerk) (well it's basically canon innit) DONE!
Scout/Engineer (Team Fortress 2) DONE!
Belgium/Netherlands/Luxemburg (erm. Europe) DONE!
Spongebob/Squidward (Spongebob) DONE!
Don Quixote/Edgar Allen Poe (El ingenioso hidalgo Don Quijote de la Mancha/Reality)
Jack Sparrow/Dr. Frank N. Furter (Pirates of the Caribbean/The Rocky Horror Picture Show)
Stephen Fry/Oscar Wilde (Reality)
Oscar Wilde/Bosie (Reality) (and cannon)
Chuck Noblet/Geoffrey Jellineck (Strangers with Candy)
Mercutio/Benvolio Montague(Romeo and Juliet)
Barack Obama/Abraham Lincoln (Politics)
Mercutio/Romeo Montague (Romeo and Juliet)
L/Touta Matsuda (Death Note)
Jet/Zuko (Avatar: The Last Airbender)
Jeremie/Odd (Code Lyoko)
Russell Brand/Jonathan Ross (Reality)
Dexter Morgan/Miguel Prado (Dexter)
Stephen Colbert/Jon Stewart (Reality)
Jeff/Tony (Earthbound)
Link/Companion Cube (Legend of Zelda/Portal)
Adolf Hitler/Joseph Stalin/Mao Zedong/Benito Mussolin (Politics) (best request)
Hugh Dennis/Frankie Boyle (Mock the Week)
Gregory House/Percy Cox (House M.D./Scrubs)
Charlie Harper/Gomez Addams (Two and a half Men/The Adams Family)
Jesus/Muhammad (Bible/Qu'ran)
Alfons Heiderich/Roy Mustang (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Credo/Nero (Devil May Cry)
Nick Clegg/Devid 'Huggy' Cameron (politics) (haha)
Bill J. Clinton/Barack H. Obama (politics)
Robert Chase/Eric Foreman (House M.D.)
Joe Biden/Henry Kissinger (politics)
Graham Stark/Graham Stark (LoadingReadyRun/?)
Stephen Lynch/Stephen Lynch (music/politics)
Batman/Wolverine (comics)
Richard 'Tricky Dick' Nixon/John F. Kennedy (politics)

WHY DOES THIS LIST KEEP GROWING INSTEAD OF SHRINKING

COMPLETED:
Gary/Jimmy:






Sergei Dragunov/Young Revolver Ocelot






Warden/Jared


----------



## ultraviolet

> Jack Sparrow/Dr. Frank N. Furter (Pirates of the Caribbean/The Rocky Horror Picture Show)


Wheee!


----------



## Bombsii

Hmm... 
Russell Brand/Jonathan Ross.

Meheh.


----------



## OLD ACCOUNT

Dexter Morgan and Miguel Prado. :D

OH and Stephen Colbert x Jon Stewart. ... :D


----------



## nastypass

assuming canon pairings are allowed, Jeff/Tony from EarthBound please  |D  (sorry about the low detail sprites for Tony, it's about all I can find in the way of reference for him  :( )

note that this is all a one sided crush on Tony's part


----------



## Elfin

Uh.. the second character is only really arguably male, but..
LinkxDalek
I have a sick mind. xD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

DarkArmour said:


> Hmm...
> Russell Brand/Jonathan Ross.
> 
> Meheh.


Haha, yes! I can picture it now. "Ah, ah... W-wussel..."



> OH and Stephen Colbert x Jon Stewart. ... :D


Massive approval.
I should probably watch Dexter.



Walker said:


> assuming canon pairings are allowed, Jeff/Tony from EarthBound please  |D  (sorry about the low detail sprites for Tony, it's about all I can find in the way of reference for him  :( )
> 
> note that this is all a one sided crush on Tony's part


Hm, a one-sided thing, yet he's bottom? That's gonna be interesting to figure out :v



			
				Evoli said:
			
		

> Uh.. the second character is only really arguably male, but..
> LinkxDalek
> I have a sick mind. xD


Wasn't there some weird Dalek porn at some point? Anyway, you're on.

ANYWAY, I bring more softcore pornography! (and one that's pretty hardcore but you won't see it, haha. Details below)
Solid Snake/Xaldin! Linked because 1) it's very, very badly drawn and 2) it doesn't look pairing-y unless/until you figure out Snake's fondling Xaldin's crotch.
I never thought I'd write that sentence.






That's Vladimir Putin molesting Anderson Cooper. Anderson's saying 'Wait, that's not karatAH!"
Yeah.
If you read the master list, you'll see that I was asked to do Vladimir Putin/Rahm Emanuel/Anderson Cooper. I did, actually! But since I couldn't figure out how to draw a non-sexual threesome, I took the obvious route. So message me if you want to see a badly-drawn Putin fucking a badly-drawn Cooper whose chest is being licked by a badly-drawn Rahm! (don't think i'll get messaged but hey, if you get a kick out of shitty porn, go fot it)

I WAS VERY UPSET TO FIND OUT AYN RAND IS A WOMAN. I HAVE STANDARDS YOU KNOW.






Obama/Hitler. Seriously. Though you can't recognize either of them because I'M BAD AT ART OKAY uggh


----------



## Vespiform

David Tennant and Billie Piper (yes i'm fucking nerdy)


----------



## Elfin

Waitwaitwait, can I change my request whatever to Link/Companion cube? (from Portal) It is actually male. Well, referred to as "he", anyway.


----------



## Bombsii

Vespiform said:


> David Tennant and Billie Piper (yes i'm fucking nerdy)


you and me both brother.

Gwen Cooper + Captain Jack


----------



## nyuu

> [19:38.42] <surskitty> I am tempted to post in VPLJ's thread with "HITLER/STALIN/MAO/MUSSOLINI" just because VPLJ has already drawn Obama/Hitler


I am tempted to approve.


----------



## Rwr4539

Hugh Dennis (left) and Frankie Boyle.


----------



## surskitty

world war ii is funny okay


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

House/Cox
Oh, goood lord, my brain is wunderfully sick.x3


----------



## Peter

*Evil smirk* 
Charlie Harper/Gomez Addams
Have fun.


----------



## Zuu

Jesus/Muhammad

you know you want to


----------



## Coloursfall

Alfons Heiderich x Roy Mustang!

German guy x a Russian _Amestrian_ Soldier.  hehe.

Note to self : stop being a nerd


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Dezzuu said:


> Jesus/Muhammad
> 
> you know you want to


If I get shot/stabbed/my throat slit/a message pinned on me (or all of them!) it's your fault.
Still doing it.

Also everyone asking for penis/vagina: look, I'd be happy to comply, but slash is, by definition, with two men, or at least two members of the same sex. The reason why this isn't a General Pairing thread is that I'm very, very bad at drawing women. I'm sorry ):

New one, Ralf Hütter/Florian Schneider from Kraftwerk:





Listened to Computer Liebe while drawing it, of course <3


----------



## surskitty

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Adolf Hitler/Joseph Stalin/Mao Zedong/Benito Mussolin (Politics) (best request)


DAMN RIGHT IT IS although you dropped the 'i' at the end of Mussolini

I love you for agreeing to do it.


----------



## Dannichu

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Also everyone asking for penis/vagina: look, I'd be happy to comply, but slash is, by definition, with two men, or at least two members of the same sex. The reason why this isn't a General Pairing thread is that I'm very, very bad at drawing women. I'm sorry ):


So no femslash? D:

Can't think of any suggestions off the top of my head (the only m/m pairing I'm reading recently is House/Wilson and you draw them all the time), but these pictures are all fantastic; I love how you can come up with different poses for every picture; the keyboard one is adorable and I love the one earlier with Young Ocelot because Ocelot in all his incarnations is brilliant.


----------



## Capitain Jay

Graham Stark of LoadingReadyRun and the other Graham Stark. Have fun.

If you don't want to do that, then do Stephen Lynch and Stephen Lynch. I'd include the third Stephen Lynch listed on Wikipedia but I don't think anyone could find a photo of him suitable for reference.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

OKAY GOT A COUPLE MORE DONE SORRY FOR THE WAIT


Engie/Scout from Team Fortress 2, gettin' ready to fuck on a dispenser :v
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/5907/engiescout.jpg linked for HOLY HELL FUCKING ENORMOUS FOR SOME REASON
Someone ask me for something involving the secksii German Medic or the Spy next.
ps: if it isn't blatantly obvious: I have never played this game despite really wanting to 

Belgium/Luxemburg/Netherlands





This is one of the strangest things I've ever drawn.
Notice my smooth editing in of BELGIUM (because I'd accidentally written 'Luxemburg' twice, whoops) and Germany's appaled visage.

Squidward/Spongebob





Iiii just wanted to draw Squidward with the look he got when he became HANDSOME by smashing his face in. It's the coolest episode.
This was haaard because it's a bit of a bastardization of one of my favourite cartoons but eh, you have to suffer in the Slasher's Creed.

EVERY OTHER REQUEST: DULY NOTED


----------



## Alexi

Hey I got something for ya.

Nixon. And JFK. Covered in pudding. With a pizza somewhere in there.


----------



## nastypass

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Scout/Engineer (Team Fortress 2) DONE!


WHAT WHERE


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Grell Sutcliffe and Undertaker from Kuroshitsuji.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Alexi said:


> Hey I got something for ya.
> 
> Nixon. And JFK. Covered in pudding. With a pizza somewhere in there.


EXCELLENT IDEA



Koori Renchuu said:


> Grell Sutcliffe and Undertaker from Kuroshitsuji.


KAY

okay guys please refrain from asking for a bit from now on as I am crawling under the requests thanks



Walker said:


> WHAT WHERE


LINKED IT IN MY LAST POST INSTEAD OF POSTING THE IMAGE ITSELF BECAUSE IT'S FUCKING HUGE FOR SOME REASON. SEE?


----------

